# Current SLINE Value?



## andrew_webber (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Guys,

Bit of advice really. Thinking of selling my A3 Sline as have option to go for company car and in my mind would mean far less worry etc etc.

I have the following:-

A3 3 Door S-line 05 Plate
2.0 TDI
1st March 2005
5600 Miles
DSG
Bose
Rear Parking Sensors
Front Arm Rest
Light and Sensor pack
Normal SLINE stuff like 18 inch alloys, rear spolier, half leather, black headlining etc

In addition:-
IPOD Link
ArmourFend on bumper, bonnet, winf mirrors etc

Looking at Autotrader etc and think the car is worth around 20K. Does that seem reasonable for my spec?

Cheers in advance guys


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

andrew_webber said:


> Looking at Autotrader etc and think the car is worth around 20K. Does that seem reasonable for my spec


Depends what engine you have I suppose :?


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

Andrew, can't you get a financial incentive in lieu of the company car? This would be my preferred option rather than lose a huge lump of cash on a car I'd just bought.

The A3 will have dropped quite a bit, I think. For comparison, you can get a brand new A3 2.0 TDi DSG S-Line from Drivethedeal.co.uk for Â£20,132 - UK car from a UK franchised dealer.

Unless you can find a private buyer locally, I reckon your looking at Â£18-Â£19k :?

I have also found in the past that people spending this sort of money on a car are more likely to buy from a franchised dealer for peace of mind.

I know it's probably what you didn't want to hear, but I hope you manage to sort it.


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

Have you tried your local Audi dealer.... I know they have had trouble getting hold of TDi S-Lines.... may be worth a shot


----------



## andrew_webber (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi, Cheers for the advice guys.

Its the TDI Sline

The dealers near me seem to be selling 2nd hand SLines for around 21k+ and they have lots more mileage. I also checked broadspeed and my spec is Â£22500 new, so thought 20k might be ok, especially as they seem rarer.

I didn't check other brokers though..

I do get a car allowance each month, but i managed to pay for the car out right with some savings. The issue i have now is i worry about the car to much. I just keeping thinking that there is 20k sitting on my driveway ;-)

I also want to move house now and this amount would make a big difference to where i can move...

Cheers


----------



## hiTTchy (Jan 30, 2005)

Fairy nuff :wink:

I would start by getting hold of CAP / Glass Guide - in the back pages there's details of main franchise dealers who will underwrite the car..... you may get lucky if they need an S-Line.

No harm in trying Autotrader as well.


----------



## andrew_webber (Sep 6, 2003)

Cheers for the advice


----------



## andrew_webber (Sep 6, 2003)

Been meaning to update this thread for a bit. In the end Fontain motors gave me a very good price for my Sline. They have just dropped the price (not making much on at all) of it on there website, so if anyone is after a decent 2nd hand A3 (from a dealer) you will not find a better example. It is absolutely mint, the sales person said it was basically new. Also has paintsheild on the front (3m film). Also no dings, marks on alloys etc. Always parked in away from other cars...to the dismay of the wife ;-). Also the car was diamondbrited.

Before you ask no i am not on commision ;-). Just the advert for the car doesn't really say anything about the condition and after doing a bit of research on how much a new SLINE would cost it seems good value. Espcially as the spoiler is an extra option now. Would like to see it go to someone on here... least see how she is doing 

Sold it to get a company car ...was sad to see her go (very very sad but the cash was going to help me move) . Was going to order a new leon (based on my lease budget and a bit back), but it turned out that a previous employee had just given back an 2005 A3 ....Sline ;-).

So within a week i was back in a TDI SLine...was well chuffed.

Anyway thanks for listening and sorry for all the smilies ;-)
Drew


----------



## andrew_webber (Sep 6, 2003)

I know Fontain isn't and "official" audi dealer, but they seemed the next best thing from the what i saw from their premises. Was quite impressed actually.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I bought my car from Fontain - good guys - was yours the dark green one ?


----------



## andrew_webber (Sep 6, 2003)

Yup it sure was. Looks like it has now sold. They didn't make much at that price if it went for 18995.

Drew


----------



## DiscoStu (Oct 19, 2002)

I've been offered a 2.0 tdi s line(dsg) with 14k (june 04) for Â£17,000.

Seem like a good price?


----------

